# Apartment Storage Limited+Solutions



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I have posted before I live in an apartment in the city. 

My major issues revolve around storage space within my immediate vicinity that I can protect easily. 

I recently acquired my BOV/main ride, and now have decided to keep the older car as a backup. My reasons for keeping it have to do with storage space as well as options. The appearance of the car makes it a very unlikely target for theft. It is a good car beneath the hood. However, it is beaten up with bumps, scratches, rust, windshield cracked. 

My plan is to store as much firewood and coal as I can fit into the trunk and in the passenger backseat area as much water as I can fit. On top of the water I will fold wool blankets to store these extras as well and cover the water. 

The gas tank is a major bonus in my eyes. The gas tank fits 10 gallons of gas which means I can safely store around 45-50 gallons of gas between cars and gas cans. I am cautious about the amount of gas I store in each location because of safety. I am wondering if there are gas tank lids for car tanks that can lock....Just a thought to prevent thieves from siphoning gas when a crisis occurs. If they don't exist they should.

Even if you live in a house what are your storage solutions?

Apartment dwellers what do you do to maximize space?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I share your dilemma,just get creative with your storage needs. I've got ammo under my bed,closet stuffed with gear. My only compition is my GF's Star Wars collection! Lol.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if you absolutely positively have to have more storage then rent a storage container at a storage rental place.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

You never know what is a target for theft and what is not. When I lived in an apartment complex I used the attic storage for miscellaneous items and pad locked it. Of all things to take, one year someone stole almost all of our Christmas decorations. You never know what people will take these days.

Renting a small storage unit is probably the best bet in your situation.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Look up tiny houses and see what they have done to utilize space. Organization is the key to small spaces. Totes, drawers, closet spaces can all be utilized to increase storage. What do you have under your bed, under your couch, in your low cabinets, what is on the floor of your closet? Do you have room to put shelves in the side of your closet? What about your coffee table is it a flat surface with legs, could you replace it with a wooden chest? Get creative!


----------



## Closet Prepper (Jan 19, 2016)

I also live in an apartment and have zero storage space. Book cases are an option that I have chosen to go with. Not very stealthy, but great for organization. I also ripped a hole in the cloth covering on the box spring of my bed and I can get quite a bit under there. For emergency bug out situations I have about 3 duffle bags packed and ready to go and I have them stacked vertically to save space. A coat tree is something else you could consider for placement of your BOB. What I have done is reorganized my BOB into a more modular system. I have a drop leg pouch which I have a couple of things on that belt and a duty belt with several other pouches on it. These I have hanging on two prong door hangers that I got at a dollar general store. In my opinion, apartment prepping is difficult to do and has a lot to do with organizing and space management. Hope I gave you an idea to two. Good luck!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes they make them.

Stant


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

not likely that there will be much gas siphoning - they'll just be running around punching gas tanks - siphoning from the newer cars is a real bitch ....

everybody needs a Water Bob for their bathtub(s) - deploy for "last minute" water storage - 100 gallons of environment protected potable water will be worth a fortune ..... the Water Bobs store flat and can be sqeezed into those nooks & crannies usually not utilized .... 

rather than wood/coal in the trunk consider propane tanks instead - better BTU bang for the cubic inch - more possible apartment uses also .....


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Storing gas in a car or truck gas tank sounds good but a lot of guys will punch a hole in the tank
Also the back of that car will be sitting so low it look like it's on the ground. A dead giveaway that
it is loaded with goodies. Cut a wood 4x4 to fit between the frame and rear end housing to keep the
body up high so it looks stock and empty.

You know you could store gas in the trunk if you did it right 
Like use a racing fuel cell. You can pick them up cheap used .


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> Even if you live in a house what are your storage solutions?


I also vote for renting a local storage place.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> not likely that there will be much gas siphoning - they'll just be running around punching gas tanks - siphoning from the newer cars is a real bitch ....
> 
> everybody needs a Water Bob for their bathtub(s) - deploy for "last minute" water storage - 100 gallons of environment protected potable water will be worth a fortune ..... the Water Bobs store flat and can be sqeezed into those nooks & crannies usually not utilized ....
> 
> rather than wood/coal in the trunk consider propane tanks instead - better BTU bang for the cubic inch - more possible apartment uses also .....


Storing propane tanks is a better idea. And in the city a water Bob is a must have.
Don't forget how much water you have in storage in your hot water tank. <-might want check it out an see
what you will need to drain it ahead of time.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I think storage room is an issue for most people no matter where they live. I would keep a note book of what and where you store things so you will be able to keep track of things and rotate if necessary. keeping things organized and getting rid of things you don't use will free up a lot of space for most of us. look for storage in places you would normally not think of.

you can raise beds up by using blocks or elevators sold at places like walmart to allow for enough clearance for storage totes. 
if you have a sofa up against the wall there is always a nice sized space behind that could hold small boxes of food,or gallon jugs of water 
sometimes furniture does not fit all the way to the floor and you may be able to line up cans of food underneath. 
there is unused space above most doors that could be fitted with shelves or small cabinets
some homes have unused attic spaces that are accessed from a panel in the ceiling, the same for crawl spaces under the home (I know not in an apartment) 
I would install floor to ceiling shelves in every closet or unused space. you can store food and water in any room and if it is behind a cabinet door who will know?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Stackable totes in a closet stacked up will be a lot of food.

I do not know where you are but one gallon of gas and a small chainsaw will cut a winters worth of wood if you collect the poles. Do you have a place to burn wood and coal for heat in an apartment?

Remember to cycle your gas in and out to keep it fresh.

Storing much gas in a car trunk is a bad idea.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Mrs Hayduke, a dog, a cat and myself live in a 36ft camper. We keep 9-10 months of shelf stable food and 4-5000 rounds of ammo. Life is about choices. Do you need fancy loafers?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In southwestern AZ basements are far and few between, so I don't have one. My 3rd bedroom, 
the smallest is my basement. Everything that needs to be stored in temp controlled conditions
is in there. Other items/equipment is in the garage with coded labels so as to not be blatant 
prepper stuff. All my propane, gasoline, and other extremely flammables is stored in two garden 
sheds outside and as far from the house as possible.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Remember that most public storage buildings are now under full time video surveillance, you must be careful of being seen unloading and retrieving. They also have electronic gates. Think about theft and access.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> I share your dilemma,just get creative with your storage needs. I've got ammo under my bed,closet stuffed with gear. My only compition is my GF's Star Wars collection! Lol.


Under the bed is a great spot I use as well. I am constantly condensing to save space all over the apartment.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> if you absolutely positively have to have more storage then rent a storage container at a storage rental place.


I would not be able to defend a storage unit well enough.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> You never know what is a target for theft and what is not. When I lived in an apartment complex I used the attic storage for miscellaneous items and pad locked it. Of all things to take, one year someone stole almost all of our Christmas decorations. You never know what people will take these days.
> 
> Renting a small storage unit is probably the best bet in your situation.


That sounds like a drunkard raided you. Renting a storage unit does not work for me.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Look up tiny houses and see what they have done to utilize space. Organization is the key to small spaces. Totes, drawers, closet spaces can all be utilized to increase storage. What do you have under your bed, under your couch, in your low cabinets, what is on the floor of your closet? Do you have room to put shelves in the side of your closet? What about your coffee table is it a flat surface with legs, could you replace it with a wooden chest? Get creative!


Good points Auntie, we have a wooden chest filled with Christmas stuff and the tv sits on that. Fishing gear, ammo is under my hanging clothes in my closet. My next step is to set up tower shelves in the living room.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Closet Prepper said:


> I also live in an apartment and have zero storage space. Book cases are an option that I have chosen to go with. Not very stealthy, but great for organization. I also ripped a hole in the cloth covering on the box spring of my bed and I can get quite a bit under there. For emergency bug out situations I have about 3 duffle bags packed and ready to go and I have them stacked vertically to save space. A coat tree is something else you could consider for placement of your BOB. What I have done is reorganized my BOB into a more modular system. I have a drop leg pouch which I have a couple of things on that belt and a duty belt with several other pouches on it. These I have hanging on two prong door hangers that I got at a dollar general store. In my opinion, apartment prepping is difficult to do and has a lot to do with organizing and space management. Hope I gave you an idea to two. Good luck!


Yes book cases are great. I have three identical book cases but they are filled with books so I must obtain more. The cube design are excellent for stacking food or water.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Do your apartment rules allow you to put a small metal storage trailer or shed in that parking space instead of a car? Lots more space and some of those buildings / trailers can be fairly secure.

I used to use the "hiding in plain sight" method but it always made me nervous.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Yes they make them.
> 
> Stant


Awesome! Thanks for the link I'm gonna buy two of them.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> not likely that there will be much gas siphoning - they'll just be running around punching gas tanks - siphoning from the newer cars is a real bitch ....
> 
> everybody needs a Water Bob for their bathtub(s) - deploy for "last minute" water storage - 100 gallons of environment protected potable water will be worth a fortune ..... the Water Bobs store flat and can be sqeezed into those nooks & crannies usually not utilized ....
> 
> rather than wood/coal in the trunk consider propane tanks instead - better BTU bang for the cubic inch - more possible apartment uses also .....


I will consider propane but I worry about safety of them. Where I live it should be safe...

I have a BOB already so covered there.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Storing gas in a car or truck gas tank sounds good but a lot of guys will punch a hole in the tank
> Also the back of that car will be sitting so low it look like it's on the ground. A dead giveaway that
> it is loaded with goodies. Cut a wood 4x4 to fit between the frame and rear end housing to keep the
> body up high so it looks stock and empty.
> ...


Never thought of the low ride problem. Will keep that in mind and check out the distribution once it's loaded.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I think storage room is an issue for most people no matter where they live. I would keep a note book of what and where you store things so you will be able to keep track of things and rotate if necessary. keeping things organized and getting rid of things you don't use will free up a lot of space for most of us. look for storage in places you would normally not think of.
> 
> you can raise beds up by using blocks or elevators sold at places like walmart to allow for enough clearance for storage totes.
> if you have a sofa up against the wall there is always a nice sized space behind that could hold small boxes of food,or gallon jugs of water
> ...


Inside the vents for a spare gun too. Taped to the ceiling..just in case you get cleaned out while out of the area.

attached to the door itself too could work


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

alterego said:


> Stackable totes in a closet stacked up will be a lot of food.
> 
> I do not know where you are but one gallon of gas and a small chainsaw will cut a winters worth of wood if you collect the poles. Do you have a place to burn wood and coal for heat in an apartment?
> 
> ...


I agree it is sketchy to store gas in a trunk. That's why I choose wood and coal. I have a little wood stove I could use if need be.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

haydukeprepper said:


> Mrs Hayduke, a dog, a cat and myself live in a 36ft camper. We keep 9-10 months of shelf stable food and 4-5000 rounds of ammo. Life is about choices. Do you need fancy loafers?


Do you need the camper? Why not a tent?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

paraquack said:


> In southwestern AZ basements are far and few between, so I don't have one. My 3rd bedroom,
> the smallest is my basement. Everything that needs to be stored in temp controlled conditions
> is in there. Other items/equipment is in the garage with coded labels so as to not be blatant
> prepper stuff. All my propane, gasoline, and other extremely flammables is stored in two garden
> sheds outside and as far from the house as possible.


Maybe a reliance on solar power, batteries, wood, coal mainly is the way to go for me. A little gas is controllable but I sure don't want a firebomb sitting in the room next to me


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Remember that most public storage buildings are now under full time video surveillance, you must be careful of being seen unloading and retrieving. They also have electronic gates. Think about theft and access.


An example that did not occur to me. I do not like the idea of storage containers for items meant for survival. That could end many ways in the attempt to access said items.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Do your apartment rules allow you to put a small metal storage trailer or shed in that parking space instead of a car? Lots more space and some of those buildings / trailers can be fairly secure.
> 
> I used to use the "hiding in plain sight" method but it always made me nervous.


I will have to check with them on that. We have the option to rent a garage that is nearby. That is more to my liking than a further away storage unit.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

OctopusPrime said:


> I agree it is sketchy to store gas in a trunk. That's why I choose wood and coal. I have a little wood stove I could use if need be.


the 20lb BBQ tanks are 10,000X safer than the 15 gallons of gasoline you plan on storing in that car tank .... you better think twice about coal/wood - having a fire burning in an urban environment will be ringing the dinner bells for the scalpers ....


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Good point about the repercussions of plans. If it's so bad in my immediate area to where I cannot burn wood to keep warm or heat up grub I will be stealthy about who sees/smells what


----------

